# Motor Reversing: Wagner Ra 1phase



## Uglydog (Nov 5, 2016)

After mulitple distractions I'm finally getting back to my shaper motor!
The shaper cuts on the wrong stroke, and I need to reverse the motor direction.
As I was unable to bend my head/neck to see this plate I was able to sneak the phone/camera in and snap this pic.
Is it possible to rewire her to get her to spin the other direction?
I'd like to keep her wired to 220v.

Ideally I'd like to wire her with a "jog" option for use during set-up.
I've got several drums in the cache.
Regardless, is she reversible?

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 5, 2016)

Near as I can tell. I'd need to open her up and swap out some wires.
Assuming that the old cloth wires don't fall apart, this doesn't look difficult.
Accurate?

Daryl
MN


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 5, 2016)

I suspect that is a repulsion-start induction-run motor.  (Does it have brushes?)  Reversing may be as easy as rotating the brush holder but electrical reversing with a switch not so easy.  

This video shows an older one and toward the end shows the brush holder and rotation settings.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 5, 2016)

The video was a huge help!
While it wasn't specific to my motor.
It'd became very evident when I watched the video that the loosening the two screws and spinning her to the end of the arc would make the difference.
She works well.

Huge thanks!!

Daryl
MN


----------

